# What just happened



## kejamian (Dec 6, 2011)

Last week my husband told me that he needed me to move out because we need a seperation. I was completely blindsided. I left and for days he was calling and texting me saying he loves me and misses me and wants to work this out but I can't come home yet. Then this past Saturday he says I am not respecting his space and he will call me when he is ready. He has agreed to go to marriage counseling but seems to find more excuses as to why it won't work. I am trying to stay positive, I want to save my marriage but I am feeling fed up and angry right now. He claims to want to save our marriage as well, I am hoping.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Is he bipolar? 

Is he seeing someone else?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you had anyone check to see if he has a friend that visits or that he visits ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kejamian (Dec 6, 2011)

He is bipolar. We had an issue that he did cheat but he ended it, this is the second time we have seperated this year. The last time he came home after 2 weeks things were much better. I don't know what has happened this time


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

There are several others here that have posted about their spouse being bi-polar. Hopefully one of them will chime in.

Good luck


----------



## kejamian (Dec 6, 2011)

HerToo said:


> There are several others here that have posted about their spouse being bi-polar. Hopefully one of them will chime in.
> 
> Good luck


I hope so. I need all the support I can get right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Re-post under the "Coping with Infidelity" forum. You should get an answer there. 

You can also search this site.


----------

